# rebar (construction)



## alonghornut

concrete, rebar...


----------



## ahsnunezbbk30sdsu

¡contexto, por favor!


----------



## alonghornut

Here:
The word appears in a Construction Contract:
...quality control and lab testing--concrete--*rebar*--soil compaction...

Thanks!


----------



## seville

concrete=hormigon


----------



## Kong Ze

Rebar = Reinforcement bar, es decir, barra de acero de las que se usan como refuerzo en la construcción para hacer hormigón armado.

imagen 1
imagen 2

(Aunque sea con meses de retraso, dejo el mensaje por si le sirve a alguien.)


----------



## galesa

los chateristas lo llaman "barilla", por lo menos los que llevan el nuestro


----------



## sinclair001

Ojo, la palabra "barilla" no está registrada en el DRAE
http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=barilla


----------



## galesa

puede ser que se escribe con "v" varilla??


----------



## Gonzalojoo

SÍ VARILLA SE ESCRIBE CON "V" y no con B


----------



## losplaff

Yo he oido decir redondo para referirse a esas varillas


----------



## apocalip30

Hola, el termino que se usa es "corrugado"  barras de corrugado por ejemplo.

Salut


----------



## ChoixSin

La varillas corrugadas o estriadas se refieren a las varillas que tienen estrías laterales para mejorar la adherencia con el concreto. Pero existen varillas lisas (sin estrías) y también hay varillas que no son redondas, sino cuadradas, rectangulares, etc.
Por lo que no se deben usar "corrugado" o "redondo" como un sinónimo de varilla.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## ORL

Por aquí se les dice "varillas" o simplemente "hierro + la medida"= "hierro del cuatro", "hierro del diez", hierro del ocho", etc., sin mayores detalles, ya que es el tipo de varilla típico para construcción, y lo más importante es la medida acorde con el uso que se le va a dar.


----------



## LibertyPimp

En Chile, cuando se utilizan el "rebar" grueso son "Barras" y cuando son las mas delgadas que vienen cruzadas las llaman "Rejilla". Cuando ya esta mesclado y forma un poste vertical se llama, "Pilar" y si forma una estructura rigida horizontal, se llama, "Cadena".


----------



## Sergio Campo

En inglés, el tèrmino "rebar" es acrónimo de "reinforcement bars" y se usa para referirse, en general, al acero que se utiliza como refuerzo en la composición del hormigón/concreto armado. En español se utiliza, en este sentido, la palabra "armadura".


----------



## losplaff

Pues eso, los "redondos" del hormigón armado


----------



## Vell Bruixot

In Chile we typically see the expression "fierro estriado."    In catalogues it may appear as "fierro redondo estriado"  or "fierro construcción" but in the workplace the material REBAR is typically just called fierro estriado.  When describing quantities:  It is usually expressed as "barras de fierro estriado."   Example:  10 barras de 7 metros de fierro estriado de 12 mm.   There is a Norma Chilena for the characteristics of rebar and if the material being offered for sale in Chile meets the standard you may see it described as fierro estriado A-44, or a similar expression.  

 The rebar material is then made into shapes such as the  "cadena"  mentioned earlier, or "pilares."  Unfortunately, the ready-made cadena is treated as a default solution rather than an engineered one. Thus it is often not suitable for many of the applications where it is used in places such as footers, as opposed to the assembly of long rods or bars tailored and assembled specifically to a particular project.  The result is that hormigon armado often does not receive optimal reinforcement from the cadena or pilar assemblies.


----------



## Lyrica_Soundbite

Acá en Argentina se les dice estribos también.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Lyrica_Soundbite said:


> Acá en Argentina se les dice estribos también.



Mmm... no exactamente. Los estribos son sólo los hierros que "abrazan" las barras longitudinales de la armadura, en general para absorber los esfuerzos de corte.


----------

